# Schwinn Stingray Midget parts



## tylerw (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m looking for correct fenders for my 16” Schwinn Stingray Midget. I keep seeing these without fenders so I’m assuming most are long gone but I’m hoping someone has a set or singles. I’m also in need of a sissy bar, seat, seat post and small copper grips. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Nov 22, 2018)

What year is yours? I may have a seat and sissy bar for you. Can you post a pic of the chainguard side?







tylerw said:


> I’m looking for correct fenders for my 16” Schwinn Stingray Midget. I keep seeing these without fenders so I’m assuming most are long gone but I’m hoping someone has a set or singles. I’m also in need of a sissy bar, seat, seat post and small copper grips.
> View attachment 906410
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a nice black seat


----------



## tylerw (Nov 22, 2018)

KevinM said:


> What year is yours? I may have a seat and sissy bar for you. Can you post a pic of the chainguard side?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk




1967? I’m not totally sure. Serial KC48905










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Nov 22, 2018)

1967. I have nice white seat and sissy bar then for you. I may have grips.







tylerw said:


> 1967? I’m not totally sure. Serial KC48905
> 
> View attachment 906411
> 
> ...




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

tylerw said:


> I’m looking for correct fenders for my 16” Schwinn Stingray Midget. I keep seeing these without fenders so I’m assuming most are long gone but I’m hoping someone has a set or singles. I’m also in need of a sissy bar, seat, seat post and small copper grips.
> View attachment 906410
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent you a private message.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 23, 2018)

I might also have a front tire for you also that is correct.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a sissy bar and post


----------



## ddmrk (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a rear nos fender and a used front fender line on my granddaughter


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m pretty sure 67 was the first year for the midget and it was fenderless.


----------



## Eisele1 (Jan 3, 2019)

tylerw said:


> I’m looking for correct fenders for my 16” Schwinn Stingray Midget. I keep seeing these without fenders so I’m assuming most are long gone but I’m hoping someone has a set or singles. I’m also in need of a sissy bar, seat, seat post and small copper grips.
> View attachment 906410
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



View attachment 928157

Maybe this helps?


----------



## tylerw (Jan 6, 2019)

Well, I got fenders, seat post and a seat. Found out I have 16” S-2 wheels and I need some cool tires. Anyone have anything? Also looking for midget Schwinn shorty black or copper grips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 6, 2019)




----------

